
SQL Database on Blockchain: CovenantSQL - auxten
https://medium.com/@covenant_labs/covenantsql-the-sql-database-on-blockchain-db027aaf1e0e
======
auxten
[https://github.com/CovenantSQL/CovenantSQL](https://github.com/CovenantSQL/CovenantSQL)

